# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Аксессуары

## ПаранойА

Я часто ношу платки, шарфы, часы, .
А что в Вашей одежде присутствует?

----------


## Irina

Платки, шарфы, куча бижутерии и ювелирных изделий, часы. Обожаю хорошие сумки, кошельки и перчатки. Мобильник конечно же, брелки различные красивые. Да много всякой дребедени)))

----------


## Sanych

А у меня один аксес. - мобила. А, ещё флэшка вмсто брелка. Вот и всё

----------


## zaraki

может кто кантри стилем увлекается? подсказали б де можно шляпу купить а то на жданах у мужичка на барахолке видел так ценник заоблачный чуть ли не под три сотни унылыми енотами запросил =(

----------


## olimp7iadka

Я люблю шарфы и очки.

----------


## Sveta-T

Сумки, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], ремни

----------

